# Ash's photo thread



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Three teeny, tiny D. tinctorius Azureus.
























The growout:










(I really thought I'd taken more pictures of their grow out, but evidently not.)










The 36x18x18 upgrade:










































_ (Aug 15, Aug 22, Sept 22)_


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

That's all I've got for now!


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Cool. As much as the novelty of a water feature is a pain in the ass. I appreciate one. You have any pictures of water movement?


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> Cool. As much as the novelty of a water feature is a pain in the ass. I appreciate one. You have any pictures of water movement?


Sure, here's a clip that shows the water in action


----------



## Leite02 (Jan 19, 2020)

Very nice terrarium and beautiful frogs! That rocky bottom is very nice!


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Great looking tank and frogs! Azureus are a frog I want to keep one day. Just need to convince The Wife ;P


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That's a great setup, in my opinion. Lots of floor space, and abundant nooks and crannies for hiding, etc. I think you could add a few more plants without overdoing it, but your landscaping philosophy is sound. Your frogs are beautiful, too.


----------



## kennyb123 (Oct 20, 2019)

Beautiful tank! What are the three striped broms on the left side of the tank?


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Woodswalker said:


> That's a great setup, in my opinion. Lots of floor space, and abundant nooks and crannies for hiding, etc. I think you could add a few more plants without overdoing it, but your landscaping philosophy is sound. Your frogs are beautiful, too.


Thanks! I learned a lot from just observing them in their grow-out. They seemed to enjoy rocks, crevices, and perches so I tried to incorporate a lot of that into their new viv while providing plenty of space for 3 rambunctious frogs.

There's definitely more space for plants, especially in the back. It's just a matter of finding plants that don't grow too tall but aren't just space-takers, either. I may eventually just pin hygrolon over the background to help some climbers take it over!




kennyb123 said:


> Beautiful tank! What are the three striped broms on the left side of the tank?


Thank you! They are Neoregelia 'Dim Sum'. 
Mine have lost a lot of their color- stronger lights are on the shopping list


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I love that water movement. I hope it continues to be as easy as possible for you.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Here's the viv & inhabitants as of today...
Some things have worked, and some haven't. Some things I just didn't like anymore. The biggest change would be the retirement of the water feature. (_I know_...)

I moved all my critters to new shelves and just didn't feel like hooking up the filter again. Besides, with all my humidity-loving animals in one space, it was finally worth getting a Mistking. It's sort of sloppily thrown together at the moment since I had to travel across the country last weekend on pretty short notice, but it kept everything alive and happy while I burnt to a crisp in Texas 

About a month ago the two females started fighting, so the smaller of the two has been moved to a different tank until I figure out what to do with her. So far I've had two clutches of eggs from the pair (the second was laid just today, actually) so I'm hoping to get something viable soon. Pictured are mom hunting for flies after laying, and dad telling me to stay away from his kids.


----------



## Virgil Cummings (Apr 12, 2021)

How did you make that background?


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Virgil Cummings said:


> How did you make that background?


Great Stuff, Drylok, & faux rocks from Vivarium Works


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Wow. Wonderful tank and beautiful frogs. What kind of a tank is that?


----------



## lamamg01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Great photos and set ups! I love Azureus they are the reason I got in the hobby as a newbie!


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

hansgruber7 said:


> Wow. Wonderful tank and beautiful frogs. What kind of a tank is that?


It's an Exo Terra 36x18x18  Thank you!!


----------



## Nepenthesx (Jun 4, 2021)

ashdavisa said:


> Here's the viv & inhabitants as of today...
> Some things have worked, and some haven't. Some things I just didn't like anymore. The biggest change would be the retirement of the water feature. (_I know_...)
> 
> I moved all my critters to new shelves and just didn't feel like hooking up the filter again. Besides, with all my humidity-loving animals in one space, it was finally worth getting a Mistking. It's sort of sloppily thrown together at the moment since I had to travel across the country last weekend on pretty short notice, but it kept everything alive and happy while I burnt to a crisp in Texas
> ...


 Gorgeous frogs, I love Azureus!


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Ohh I'm excited...
















































0.0.2 R. imitator "Chazuta"...such sweet little frogs.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gorgeous frogs! 
I love that tank setup too.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Gorgeous frogs!
> I love that tank setup too.


Thanks! It's not too bad for a bunch of leftover stuff  
I just need a nice, tame purple-y vine to fill in some of the dead space.


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

Ahhhh! You have a Tree Monster!

Other than the dreadful Tree Monster this is fantastic build! 
Your choice if frogs is great! 
I'm not experienced enough to try the more delicate frogs just yet. Maybe in 4–5 years (closer to retirement) when I'll have more time to dedicate to these fascinating pets and more room. I just need to lookout for monsters! 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

GEG64 said:


> Ahhhh! You have a Tree Monster!
> 
> Other than the dreadful Tree Monster this is fantastic build!
> Your choice if frogs is great!
> ...


Hahaha! I will never be able to see it as anything else!


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Life & loss... 

I seem to be down to one Chazuta, unfortunately. #2 disappeared after a week and I held out hope that it was just terribly shy- there's so many stories of people tearing their vivs apart to find a missing frog only for it to be perfectly fine. I did eventually root around a bit, but the enclosure's small and I'm always able to locate the other frog. I'm not terribly optimistic, and I wonder if #2's roundness and timid behavior was a sign of something wrong. The remaining Chazuta is active and well, and started calling today 🙂 

However, where I've lost one ranitomeya, I've gained 11 Azureus tadpoles.










I've been really enjoying watching them grow. Some are growing faster than others, and I don't expect them all to make it to froghood, but I haven't lost one at this stage yet. Still months to go, so knock on wood, I suppose.

And the Azureus vivarium as of this evening....the bromeliads have gone nuts since I added a 4' shop light above the enclosure. I was mainly hoping to encourage some growth towards the empty areas of the back, but currently it just emphasizes how ugly the background is 😱









_I really need to remove some bromeliads, but I have nowhere to go with them. Guess I need another vivarium..._

The petri dish contains the next round of tadpoles... I seem to have more luck keeping them covered inside the viv than out. 
Well, except when dad insists on babysitting.










A froglet growout is establishing & filling out for the future babies. I can't wait!


----------



## geginn64 (Jun 24, 2020)

You have a natural touch in creating wonderful builds that simulate, what I would imagine, a rainforest floor would look like. Your frogs look so healthy and vibrant. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Some post-morning-misting photos 🙂

Mr. Chazuta and his abode-
I removed the corktube on the right when searching for the missing frog, hoping he'd be inside it snacking on springtails. No such luck, but I didn't put it back because such a large, unobservable area was stressing me out. Instead, I piled up some loose cork pieces and planted a pellionia.

I really love the almost black color of the main piece of wood and how it brings out the purple in the plants. I don't know what it is, though. I used it for the main structure of an old reed frog paludarium for a couple years, then it lived on a shelf until I had a good use for it. I'm glad I didn't paint the background black like I did for the neighboring vivarium.

















This is the neighbor- another 10g FrogCube conversion for a single Starry Night Reed Frog. She's long outlived her tankmates and I don't plant to get more, so I moved her into this and took apart the paludarium (which was in dire need of an overhaul, anyway). I will say that I'm not a huge fan of these conversion kits- they look nice, but the ventilation is lacking. I never intended to make them permanent homes, though, just making use of some 10gal tanks I had laying around.










And this is what's become of that old reed frog paludarium. It's a sort of emergency housing for my second female Azureus after I caught them fighting. It's way too small for my (and I'm sure, her) liking but it's what I had on hand that would fit on my desk (which is the last available surface my fiancé won't protest me using!). I covered up some of the exposed foam that used to hold the previously mentioned root structure and foamed in a cork tube to give her more useable surface area. There's another cork tube in the bottom left corner for an additional level as well as a hidey hole. It works, but it's not ideal. I may try to rehome her this fall.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm the proud owner of a couple brand new, home-grown Azureus  
























_Pictured, left to right: #3 & #2, #2, #1_

#1 left the water on Oct. 12 (out of egg Aug. 14) and has been demolishing springtails. #2 climbed out yesterday and is still figuring out the whole land thing, but looks strong and healthy.
#3 is just a day or so from leaving the water, and the next round is about a week from front legs!

Here's mom.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

These frogs are too precious.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

ashdavisa said:


> View attachment 302718
> 
> 
> These frogs are too precious.


Awesome picture!


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Did a little work a few weeks ago.
Also broke my phone- I miss its camera 









The Neo. "Dim Sum" in the center had just gotten too big, so I pulled it and its pups out. The open space is nice!
The broms on the left are all intended to be temporary, I'll use them for other things eventually. 

The neo in the far back-right is growing some neat gunk:









Seven Azureus babies so far (dad on the right). All healthy and vigorous! 
A pair of the oldest will be gifted to my parents at Christmastime. They haven't kept darts since the 90's, but they're excited to get back into it!
















The Chazuta:
















...and a muddy _Rentapia hosii_ just for fun


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Your builds and photography skills are absolutely amazing! Does the second to last picture mean that your missing imitaror is no longer missing?


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

Okapi said:


> Your builds and photography skills are absolutely amazing! Does the second to last picture mean that your missing imitaror is no longer missing?


Oh, thank you!
Unfortunately no, the missing frog never reappeared. I got a couple new froglets a while back to hopefully find a partner for my little guy. One nose dot is my original frog, and two nose dots is the one he pays an awful lot of attention to!


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

I love your tanks, your frogs, and your pictures. Beautiful.


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

hansgruber7 said:


> I love your tanks, your frogs, and your pictures. Beautiful.


Thank you!!


----------

